# Wild Pigeon wont leave my garden



## alex-b-2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

hi
i am completly new to the bird scene, but can anybody help me, a couple of days ago i found a wild pigeon on the floor and he looked blind was walking in to my feet and coudnt see a thing, a few days passed we put it in a dog cage with bedding food and water in the garage of night and in garden in day, it can now see and is eating and drinking and cleaning hims self fine walking round but wont leave our garden even when left in the garden for hours, tryed to make it fly a few times but it manages to fly a few foot then lands like a crashed plane, .we carnt keep him for ever and lucky we have time in our holidays at the min oh ands LOTS of cats in our nieghbour hood, he is not puffed up or any injuries at all a healthy pigeon to look at.... any help people.
cheers folks


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

alex-b-2011 said:


> hi
> i am completly new to the bird scene, but can anybody help me, a couple of days ago i found a wild pigeon on the floor and he looked blind was walking in to my feet and coudnt see a thing, a few days passed we put it in a dog cage with bedding food and water in the garage of night and in garden in day, it can now see and is eating and drinking and cleaning hims self fine walking round but wont leave our garden even when left in the garden for hours, tryed to make it fly a few times but it manages to fly a few foot then lands like a crashed plane, .we carnt keep him for ever and lucky we have time in our holidays at the min oh ands LOTS of cats in our nieghbour hood, he is not puffed up or any injuries at all a healthy pigeon to look at.... any help people.
> 
> cheers folks


Thanks for your concern for this little one, there are a few possibilities, do you think to start you could post up a photos of this little guy, as well as a photo of any fresh droppings (poop) and give us a rough idea where you are located, in case there are resources in your area we could refer you to.

Here is how to post up a photo:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=525049&postcount=15

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Would be good if you could post a pic or two of the bird, to give us a better idea of what kind of pigeon it is and how to advise.

He may be well grown but not ready to fly, may have suffered a wing injury, may have a health issue (even though he's eating). 

If he is in the garden during the day, do make sure he is safely enclosed - cats can be a real problem as you know,

Can you let us know where you are (I'm assuming somewhere in UK), in case there is a wildlife place that may be able to take him on?


----------



## alex-b-2011 (Jun 27, 2011)

certainly ill take some snaps tomorow little fellas in the garage now, thanks for reply pics to follow.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Excellent. Meantime, this link will show you pigeon-friendly (as far as we know) rescue places in the UK:

Rescue facilities


----------

